# Mossy Back



## Frank (Feb 8, 2008)

Caught this sow in Yellow River yesterday. It inhaled a 10 inch bluegill. 20lb Power Pro Braid didn't fail me even though this fish took me deep into a log-jam. About 15 minutes latershe was in the boat. 32lbs according to my BPS scale.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful fish, way to go. What time of day did you catch em?


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to fish the Yellow River a lot but I never pulled anything out of there like that. Thats a nice cat.


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2008)

I caught it around 10AM Saturday. I normally catch 2-4 around 2-8 pounds each in a day. Yesterday the river was muddy and still low. We have had some bright moons, and am sure this is why the day-bite was not all that great. This is the second largest I have pulled from Yellow River. I would love to see others out there thinning them out. They are beginning to hurt other fish populations (in my opinion). This winter was the worst crappie fishing I have had. I began seeing flatheads in the river about five years ago. I have heard a lot of stories about Escambia and what happened after the flatheads showed up. I am hoping they are just that, stories. It is kind of odd that I catch my biggest catfish in my crappie holes!


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish bet that was a fun fight!!


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

looked like a ling at first!!

haha:clap


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, they resemblecobia and a small shark from a photo. . .When you first hook-up, it is like an amberjack on crack, just not as long of a fight!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cat. Is that a beaver hut in the background????


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish man!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Now thats a nice bunch of nuggets right there. Nice cat!


----------

